# الى مهندسين السيارات



## بن مرعي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

في الحقيقة انني من عشاق السيارات والمكائن بشكل خاص وانا الان ادرس هندسه صناعيه,, تمنيت ان يكون في السعوديه كليه هندسه يكون موجود فيها تخصص سيارات لكن للاسف لايوجد هذا التخصص فياليت لو احد الاخوه يشرح لي عن هذا التخصص وهل استطيع بعد اكمال دراستي في الهندسه الصناعيه اللاتحاق بهذا التخصص واين اجد الكلية التي تدرس هذا التخصص وماهي افضل الكليات التي تهتم بهذا التخصص 
لاني اريد ان احقق حلمي بصناعة سياره ..و شكرا.


----------



## أحمد محروس (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ الحبيب بن مرعي،، بالطبع هناك اقسام مخصصة لصناعة السيارات،، مثل في هندسة القاهرة متفرع من قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية،، لكن بما انك في قسم الهندسة الصناعية تستطيع بإذن الله بعد التخرج العمل و اكتساب الخبرة في صناعة السيارات او مثلا عمل الماجستير في ذلك و الله اعلم

أخوك/ أحمد محروس


----------



## بن مرعي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي احمد محروس اريد ان اسئل هنا هل هندسة السيارات تهتم بصناعة المكينة ام تهتم بجميع مايتعلق بالسياره من كهرباء وتصميم السياره وو ... الخ
وهل يستطيع المتخرج من هذا القسم ان يصنع مكينه كامله او جزء من المكينة 
وهل الدراسه تكون على نظام معين من المكينه مثلا مكائن V8 او V6 او سمول بلوك او بق بلوك او فانكل رتوير او ... وغيرها
والشق الثاني من السؤال ماهي الشروط الواجب توفرها لعمل الماجستير لهذه الكليه وهل سوف اكون ملم بسيارات عندما احضر الماجستير 

فياليت لو توضحلي او اي احد من الاعضاء لان لدي طموح عالي واتمنى تحقيقه 
شكرا وسلامتكم


----------



## أحمد محروس (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل بن مرعي
حقيقة انا لااستطيع ان افيدك بأكثر مما ذكرت لك لأني لست في هذا التخصص و انما اسمع عن وجوده في كليات الهندسة و منها هندسة القاهرة،، لكن لأظن ان الدراسة في هذا القسم سوف تتعدى الماكينة إلى التصميم الخارجي و الكهرباء و الهيكل ..إلخ،، وذلك لأن الدول العربية حتى الان لا تستطيع انت تنتج سيارة واحدة من الالف إلى الياء ،، فليست هناك الحاجة لدراسة ذلك،،انما الدراسة في هذا المجال بالتعمق الذي ذكرت قد يكون في الجامعات الاجنبية في القاهرة مثل كلية الهندسة الجامعة الالمانية أو الأمريكية،، أو في ذات الدول المصنعة للسيارات مثل المانيا و اليابان و الولايات و فرنسا و اوربا عموما،،،

و هذا ما يمكنني ان افيدك به و لعلك على معرفة بذلك...
و السلام عليكم


----------



## نجم9555 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ بن مرعي يوجد في السعودية كليات التقنية تمنحك درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص هندسة المحركات والمركبات الآلية وامكانية مواصلة الماجستير والدكتوراة خارج المملكه


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (21 أكتوبر 2006)

اعتقد ان ماجستير السيارات يلم كل ما يتعلق بالسياره ميكانيكي او كهربائي كتصنيع وتصليح ويبقى هذا على الجامعه وما تعطيه من مواد فمثلا جامعة الملايا في ماليزيا تعطي ماجستير في تصنيع السيارات


----------



## LikeNothingElse (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
احب ان اقول لك اخ بن مرعي ان هتالك تخصص اسمه (هندسة الاوتوترونيكس) وهو فقط عن السيارات اي جميع ما يتعلق بالسيارة من ميكانيك وتصميم وكهرباء وصيانة....الخ 
هذا التخصص موجود في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقة - كلية الهندسة التكنولوحية في عمّان
انا اسمي حكم وادرس هذا التخصص وهو بالفعل ممتع حيث اننا مثلا نفك سيارة كاملة ونعيد تركيبها.......انا الان في مستوى السنة الثالثة وان شاءالله باقي لي سنتين

واي استفسار اخ بن مرعي انا جاهز وهذا رقم موبايلي 00962788650625


----------



## بوجمانه (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ياخوى أنا طالب الان بجامعه حلوان هندسه المطريه قسم سيارات وجرارات وهى الكليه الوحيده هى والمينيا تتخصص من سنه اولى سيارات اما القاهره لايوجد فيها وعين شمس التخصص من سنه 3


----------



## بن مرعي (2 فبراير 2007)

> نجم9555
> 
> الاخ بن مرعي يوجد في السعودية كليات التقنية تمنحك درجة البكالوريوس في تخصص هندسة المحركات والمركبات الآلية وامكانية مواصلة الماجستير والدكتوراة خارج المملكه



شكرا اخي نجم على هذه المعلومه وهذه اول خطوه سوف اقوم بها وسوف اذهب الى الكلية التقنيه للاسئلهم عن هذا التخصص . 



> مصطفى عبد الجبار
> 
> اعتقد ان ماجستير السيارات يلم كل ما يتعلق بالسياره ميكانيكي او كهربائي كتصنيع وتصليح ويبقى هذا على الجامعه وما تعطيه من مواد فمثلا جامعة الملايا في ماليزيا تعطي ماجستير في تصنيع السيارات



اخي مصطفى هل تستطيع اعطائي موقع هذه الجامعه واذا كان هناك موقع لجامعات اخرى فاتمنى ذلك .





> LikeNothingElse
> السلام عليكم
> احب ان اقول لك اخ بن مرعي ان هتالك تخصص اسمه (هندسة الاوتوترونيكس) وهو فقط عن السيارات اي جميع ما يتعلق بالسيارة من ميكانيك وتصميم وكهرباء وصيانة....الخ
> هذا التخصص موجود في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقة - كلية الهندسة التكنولوحية في عمّان
> انا اسمي حكم وادرس هذا التخصص وهو بالفعل ممتع حيث اننا مثلا نفك سيارة كاملة ونعيد تركيبها.......انا الان في مستوى السنة الثالثة وان شاءالله باقي لي سنتين



اخى حكم يمكنك مراسلتي على بريدي في الهوت ميل al-jubiri لاستشارتك واخذ بعض المعلومات منك .



> بوجمانه ياخوى أنا طالب الان بجامعه حلوان هندسه المطريه قسم سيارات وجرارات وهى الكليه الوحيده هى والمينيا تتخصص من سنه اولى سيارات اما القاهره لايوجد فيها وعين شمس التخصص من سنه 3



شكرا لك اخي بوجمانه .


----------



## emely (3 فبراير 2007)

اخي في هندسه الميكانيك في الاردن تاخذ شامل موضوع السيارات و انا ايضا من عشاقها و مشروع التخرج عن السيارات التيربو و مين قال انه العرب ما عملو سياره شركه عيدالطيف جميل كانت اول شركه عربيه سعوديه تنتج سياره كامله من مواد عربيه من الهيكل حتى اصغر الاشياء ولا شي مستورد.لكن اذا كنت تبحث عن جامعات تبدع في هذا المجال اكيد في جامعات الاردن متل ما تفضل الاخ بس انا بدرس ميكانيكا عام وافهم بكل شيء تقريبا بالسياره الا الكهرباء طبعا


----------



## بن مرعي (3 فبراير 2007)

emely قال:


> اخي في هندسه الميكانيك في الاردن تاخذ شامل موضوع السيارات و انا ايضا من عشاقها و مشروع التخرج عن السيارات التيربو و مين قال انه العرب ما عملو سياره شركه عيدالطيف جميل كانت اول شركه عربيه سعوديه تنتج سياره كامله من مواد عربيه من الهيكل حتى اصغر الاشياء ولا شي مستورد.لكن اذا كنت تبحث عن جامعات تبدع في هذا المجال اكيد في جامعات الاردن متل ما تفضل الاخ بس انا بدرس ميكانيكا عام وافهم بكل شيء تقريبا بالسياره الا الكهرباء طبعا



والله معلومه جديده بالنسبه لي ان شركة عبدالطيف جميل صنعو سياره وممكن بأزور الشركة واستفسر عن هذه السياره لكن في اعتقادي ان تكلفة تصنيعها عاليه . 

اخي emely بالنسبه لمشروع التخرج عندي كم سؤال اذا سمحت
ماهو الفرق بين التيربو الموجود في محركات الديزل ومحركات البنزين هل هناك فرق بينهما ؟
والسؤال الثاني ماهو الافضل تيربو له بوست عالي جدا او توين تيربو والبوست متوسط ؟


----------



## abdallahn (4 فبراير 2007)

*اخي الحبيب*

انا طالب هندسة الاتوترونيكس (السيارات الحديثة) وهو تخصص رائع جده كما قال اخي حكم واذا اردت ان تعرف الكثير عنه نزودك بها انشاء الله . اخوك عبد الله من الاردن


----------



## كونكورد (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب فى السنه النهائيه بكلية الهندسه جامعة حلوان 
قسم هندسة السيارات والجرارات 
كل ما يسير على عجل او جنزير
فترة الدراسه فى التخصص اربع سنوات كامله ولكن فعليآ سنتان سيارات كامله فقط


----------



## emely (4 فبراير 2007)

*reply*

اخي اولا حابه اجاوبكعن سؤال التيربو هلا التيربو في الديزل و البنزين نفس الشي عباره ع تيربن بيحرك كومبريسور عن طريق الغازات الناتجه من عمليه الاحتراق ما بيفرق شي بس في السيارات الديزل التيربو يفضل انه يستخدم اكتر من البنزين لان التيربو يعني انه نزيد نضغط الهواء لزياده كثافته و زياده الpower الناتجه ولكن زياده الضغط تعني ايضا زياده درجه الحراره مما يعني حدوث knocking و التي تعني self ignition temprrature يعني احتراق الوقود ذاتيا قبل spark plug و هذا يسبب دفعات متلاحقه داخل غرفه الاحتراق هذا هو السبب.
هلا بالنسبه للتيربو مع بوست عالي و مين الاحسن طبعا الاحسن انك تستخدم توين تيربو لانه اصلا تم اختراعه لتحسين اداء التيربو و تفاديا لظاهره التيربو لاغ اي التاخير في الاستجابه و شركات عديده 
تستخدم التوين تيربو مثلKia, Toyota, Subaru, Maserati, Mazda, and Audi 
انشالله اكون افدتك
انا مشروعي على غازولين انجين ولكن لتحسين الكفاءه سوف نستخدم انتركولر لتفادي مشكله النوكينغ.
اي سؤال نحنا بالخدمه:1:


----------



## emely (4 فبراير 2007)

اي انه في الديزل يحبذ انه يستخدملاننا نحتاج سيلف اغنيشن بس في الغازولين نحن لا نحتاج لهذه الظاهره واذا حدثت تعد مشكله متل ما ذكرت انا سابقا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 فبراير 2007)

انا فى قسم تكنولوجيا السيارات بكلية التعليم الصناعى جامعة حلوان 
وبقالى 7 سنوات فى تخصص السيارات وذلك لانانى كنت فى الثانوية الصناعية قسم سيارات 
ولى خبرة كبيرة فى السيارات من خلال الشركات والدراسة


----------



## do3a2rose (9 فبراير 2007)

يا اخى هندسة السيارات بتدرس كل شىء متعلق بالسيارات من كهرباء واحتراق و...........
وال V6 و الحاجات اللى بتسأل عنها دى حاجات فرعية يعنى جزء من كل.

انا متخرجة من هندسة سيارات جامعة حلوان واعتقد انك ممكن تحضر ماجستير فى المجال دة.


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

احيي فيك طموحك


----------



## بن مرعي (10 فبراير 2007)

emely
mohamed abouzahra 
riad_z3 

شكرا لكم ياشباب ,, لكن هل هناك موقع الكتروني لجامعة حلوان وكم قيمة دراسة الماجستير فيها .

انا الان قمت بمراسلة المعهد السعودي الياباني للسيارات والى الان لم اجد اجابه وسوف اقوم بزيارة المعهد للاستفسار عن هذا المعهد .


----------



## كونكورد (10 فبراير 2007)

هناك موقع او أثنن ولا اعلم هل يوفوا بالمطلوب ام لا تفضل

هذا الموقع تابع لهندسة المطريه 

http://www.mattaria.com

وهذا الموقع عام

http://www1.itchelwan.edu.eg/itchelwan/index.asp


----------



## محسن علي (20 مارس 2007)

السلا م عليكم من أراد العلى سهلر الليالي
هذه المقولة سمعتها منذ كنت صغيرا وأعتقد اننا لو اردنا شيئاُ فغلينا العمل على ذللك


----------



## محسن علي (21 مارس 2007)

جميل ورائع شكرا على الموضوع
السلام عليكم المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي وهو 
Universal joint and coupling in car

أي أحد يستطيع مساعدتي في كتاب او بحث يخص موضوعي يكتب لي رسالة خاصة


----------

